
Microsoft cuts 3,000 jobs in smartphone division, sales - joeyrideout
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/07/microsoft-2850-job-cuts-windows-phone-sales-nokia/
======
helloworld
I hadn't noticed how disastrous Microsoft's acquisition of Nokia turned out to
be. According to this article, along with the $7.1 billion purchase price,
which has been written off entirely, 30,500 people have lost their jobs.

Hindsight is 20/20, of course, but it's hard to believe that Nokia would have
done worse if it had remained independent.

~~~
T-A
Nokia did remain independent. They just sold the mobile division to Microsoft,
along with a time-limited license for their brand.

They are getting back into the tablet and phone market now:
[http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/nokia-branded-
android-s...](http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/nokia-branded-android-
smartphones-tablets-to-launch-in-q4-2016-report-874229)

